# Designer - Amtech - any tools



## Designer (May 28, 2019)

Dear,


I looking for any tools coorporate with Amtech or other software to create tests sheets, cable shedules include loads calculation, volt drops, lenghts and any more. I find only dbgenerator.co.uk but coorporate only with Amtech.
Would you albeanybody to help and give me another alternative option, please? Db generator is good but I would like to test also other.

thank you


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @Designer!

Good luck with your inquiry!


----------



## Juhanson (Dec 22, 2017)

Hello,

There is a free software toolkit for electrical designers – MeteorSpec. It’s a CAD-plugin. Supported CAD platforms are AutoCAD® BricsCAD® and GstarCAD. You can find MeteorSpec on meteorspec.com

It is freeware and simpler than Amtech. But you can perform all calculations including loads, voltage drops, SC-currents and current carrying capacity of power cables. 

The toolkit consists of the following components:
- MeteorSpec-NETWORK – software for simulation, analysis and calculation of 0.4kV distribution networks;
- MeteorSpec-ELECTRIC – collection of various calculators for electrical designers and students;
- MeteorSpec-PLINE – totally customizable multipurpose tool for summarizing lengths and areas of any objects that can be modeled by lightweight polylines.


----------

